# My training---help!



## White spike (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello

I started training 3 days ago.......im stretching my legs to my limit,doing the warm ups,walking on my hands(aproxximately 5 sec) and doing training my jabs and basic punches....


Am i doing everything right?I mean what else should i do?


Im training for 1 hour.....

How much should i train?

Any help will be appreciated.

Oh and i want to master Ninjutsu,Taijutsu,Muay Thai,Ky&#363;sho- jutsu


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 22, 2011)

Honestly, my first thought is "how old are you?"... 

Frankly, talk to your instructor about guiding your development. We have no idea what you're like, what your physical attributes are, what you're training in (you list a range of arts at the bottom, but they go against each other in a few cases), what your schedule is (what is available to you at your school), and so on.

If you are doing a "self training" idea, which this kinda reads like, then get an instructor.


----------



## White spike (Dec 22, 2011)

yes im self training.....im 16 years old lol.....and at my country theres no martial arts clubs...i live in a god forgotten country......slim...i have good jump(i been training basket ball for 5 years)...handsome...hahaha

Ummm....im not strong but fast and kinda flexible...and i want to mix those arts.

By beeing fast and hit pressure points(Ky&#363;sho- jutsu mixed with Muay Thai) and beeing flexible and have strong techniques(Ninjutsu with Taijutsu).

Do i make sence?lol


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

White spike said:


> Hello
> 
> I started training 3 days ago.......im stretching my legs to my limit,doing the warm ups,walking on my hands(aproxximately 5 sec) and doing training my jabs and basic punches....
> 
> ...



You just started 3 days ago? Get an Instructor!! Put in the years!!


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 22, 2011)

White spike said:


> yes im self training.....im 16 years old lol.....and at my country theres no martial arts clubs...i live in a god forgotten country......slim...i have good jump(i been training basket ball for 5 years)...handsome...hahaha
> 
> Ummm....im not strong but fast and kinda flexible...and i want to mix those arts.
> 
> ...



I'll be blunt. You have absolutely no chance of getting anywhere in any of those arts. The arts you chose have little to do with each other, and don't "mix" at all (specifically the Ninjutsu/Taijutsu and Muay Thai, the Kyusho aspect is rather redundant honestly). If you have no instructor, and no access to one, you cannot learn the arts at all. Wait until you are able to, or recognise that you really have no chance.


----------



## White spike (Dec 22, 2011)

why cant you mix?

Bruce lee did......anyways i will stay training!!!!!

Thanks for the feedback bro!


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 22, 2011)

Because the power source, the movement, the striking and grappling methods, the ranges, the targeting, the stances, and more all completely disagree with each other. And, for the record, Bruce Lee didn't "mix things together", he had a single base, and added to it by understanding other ranges and concepts, but it remained congruent on the same base (Wing Chun). You can keep training the way you are, but honestly, it's not going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

White spike said:


> why cant you mix?
> 
> Bruce lee did......anyways i will stay training!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback bro!



Well, I think you missed the point about Bruce Lee! He did NOT mix! That's actually a misconception.... JKD is NOT a Martial Art! It's a philosophy and not even that! If you have that mentality, your doomed from the start!
JKD- is not a classification of 26 different arts, rather it's a concept of different approaches to 26 arts!

You could use points from those different systems, but to fully understand all three is pretty much impossible.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 22, 2011)

White spike said:


> why cant you mix?
> 
> Bruce lee did......anyways i will stay training!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback bro!


Dear oh dear. Bruce Lee is not a Superhero, My Good Man. He is a Popular one.

You will never Master any System, because it is Impossible to Master a System.

And trying to Blend Incompatible Systems is disfunctional. Blending Muay Thai and BJJ? Sure. Because theyre not Complete Systems. Theyre Systems that cover one Aspect.
Systems like Ninjutsu are best trained alone, because They incorporate everything You need.

You are also trying to Train too many things at one. If You want to Crosstrain, go Join an MMA Club, or pick a better blend, frankly.

I cant say I blame You. Youre likely the Victim of many Preconceptions Beginners can tend to have.




Now, to be Helpful.
Shadow Sparring > Doing Movements. Unless its to directly practice a Combination. And even then, You can alter it to suit.
Dont Stretch Your Legs every Day. Limber then every Day, but Stretch them 3-4 Days per Week.
In fact, 2-3 is probably better still. It depends. Overflexibility can be an issue, however.
Pushups > Walking on Hands, if theyre proper Pushups. Its a neat thing to do, but doesnt really do much.
2hrs per day 2 or more days per week is a good Baseline to work off for Training in Class.
Warmups are subjective. I like to do Arm Crosses and Leg Raises, then a quick Trunk Twist, then get to work. Its different for everyone.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Dear oh dear. Bruce Lee is not a Superhero, My Good Man. He is a Popular one.
> 
> You will never Master any System, because it is Impossible to Master a System.
> 
> ...



Should've probably added that they weren't compatible systems! Thanks for the cover Cyricus!


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

I will add that with regards to Bruce Lee... 

Yeah, he was a good Martial Artist who had a huge influence on modern Martial Arts. However, alot of what people claim he did, he in fact did not. It's a misconception that he was the first Mixed martial artist, or that he "mixed" different systems (specifically 26 systems) into what's called Jeet Kune Do. 

I would strongly suggeset doing more research into the life and death of Bruce Lee before making any more assumptions!!

I would also highly suggest getting an Instructor before you carry on!!


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 22, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Dear oh dear. Bruce Lee is not a Superhero, My Good Man. He is a Popular one.
> 
> You will never Master any System, because it is Impossible to Master a System.



Depending on what criteria you are using, yes, it is absolutely possible to "master" a system, I gotta say.



Cyriacus said:


> And trying to Blend Incompatible Systems is disfunctional. Blending Muay Thai and BJJ? Sure. Because theyre not Complete Systems. Theyre Systems that cover one Aspect.
> Systems like Ninjutsu are best trained alone, because They incorporate everything You need.



Systems like Ninjutsu are best trained in a dojo under an instructor, without that, forget it, no matter what they contain (trust me on that one).



Cyriacus said:


> You are also trying to Train too many things at one. If You want to Crosstrain, go Join an MMA Club, or pick a better blend, frankly.
> 
> I cant say I blame You. Youre likely the Victim of many Preconceptions Beginners can tend to have.



Yeah, agreed there about the preconceptions... in terms of an MMA gym, it really comes down to what our young member is wanting. At the moment it seems to be more fantasy than anything else, mainly as there isn't much actual knowledge of what each of these arts actually are.



Cyriacus said:


> Now, to be Helpful.
> Shadow Sparring > Doing Movements. Unless its to directly practice a Combination. And even then, You can alter it to suit.
> Dont Stretch Your Legs every Day. Limber then every Day, but Stretch them 3-4 Days per Week.
> In fact, 2-3 is probably better still. It depends. Overflexibility can be an issue, however.
> ...



I'm going to recommend against even things like shadow boxing, honestly. It can be done, but that's nothing like actually training in any of the systems, so I don't want to encourage the idea that they're even closely related.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 22, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Depending on what criteria you are using, yes, it is absolutely possible to "master" a system, I gotta say.
> 
> *Im looking at it from the Context of Mastering, as in having a 100% Understanding and Capability in absolutely everything. Maybe its possible, but it seems very unlikely to be THAT Good.
> *
> ...



*Nods


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, that form of mastery is very possible. What should be remembered is that it's complete understanding, knowledge, and ability within the art itself, not outside of it. When it comes to this youngster, though, no, there is no school/dojo around for them, from the looks of things, and the multiple arts doesn't read to me that he's keen on learning multiple arts, he's keen on getting what he thinks the skills of how he thinks each of those systems are. And when it comes to shadow boxing, he doesn't have any of the techniques to actually train that way in the first place, which is why I'm steering away from it.


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 22, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Yeah, that form of mastery is very possible. What should be remembered is that it's complete understanding, knowledge, and ability within the art itself, not outside of it. When it comes to this youngster, though, no, there is no school/dojo around for them, from the looks of things, and the multiple arts doesn't read to me that he's keen on learning multiple arts, he's keen on getting what he thinks the skills of how he thinks each of those systems are. And when it comes to shadow boxing, he doesn't have any of the techniques to actually train that way in the first place, which is why I'm steering away from it.


Fair enough.

If theres nowhere around to Learn from Properly then, Fitness may be a better aim than Martial Arts Proficiency.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Proper Instruction is really the only *good* way to learn proper Martial Art!


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 22, 2011)

White spike said:


> why cant you mix?
> 
> Bruce lee did......anyways i will stay training!!!!!




You are *not* Bruce Lee.  

Even the highly talented Bruce Lee began his training under Ip Man Sifu, as well as Wong Shun Leung, and trained for a fairly significant amount of time.  Thus, he had a real platform upon which to stand when he decided to start adding things.  Also, he added things that were taught to him by real live, authentic instructors of other arts.  

Your best bet is to simply learn *one* art at first, and get good at it.  If you have a good teacher, then you'll learn proper body mechanics, fundamental techniques, etc., that are critical to becoming good in the system.  Once you have a modicum of knowledge, you'll know what arts you can add successfully.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 22, 2011)

Grenadier said:


> You are *not* Bruce Lee.
> 
> Even the highly talented Bruce Lee began his training under Ip Man Sifu, as well as Wong Shun Leung, and trained for a fairly significant amount of time. Thus, he had a real platform upon which to stand when he decided to start adding things. Also, he added things that were taught to him by real live, authentic instructors of other arts.
> 
> Your best bet is to simply learn *one* art at first, and get good at it. If you have a good teacher, then you'll learn proper body mechanics, fundamental techniques, etc., that are critical to becoming good in the system. Once you have a modicum of knowledge, you'll know what arts you can add successfully.



That and combined with years of research from books, papers, and other sources, he was able to adopt the concept which eventually became his version of JKD. It is said that he through research, training, and investigation, looked into 26 arts total. 

Start small, grow from there!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I can't think of any country that doesn't have some type of martial arts training. It may not be what you think you want but I wouldn't discount any training. White spike where are you, I'm sure we can find you something to train in which would be better than trying to train yourself?


----------



## Thesemindz (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys. He's a sixteen year old kid in a "god forgotten" country. He just walked in to the door that is MartialTalk. Give him some hope.

Hey White Spike, Tez has it right. There are a lot of ways to train in martial arts, some of which you might not have thought of. Do you go to school? Does that school have any kinds of sports programs? You can get some good training at an early age through participation in contact sports. In my country, some of the most successful young martial artists come from backgrounds in high school sports. Where do you live? There are forum members, such as your self, from all over the world here. Maybe someone knows something you don't.

Which is probably a good thing to remind yourself of on a regular basis.

Congratulations on deciding to start learning martial arts and welcome to the forum. You should stop by the meet and greet section and introduce yourself. The more you hang around here the more you'll learn. That's how karate works. If you really can't find anyone to train you and you still want to learn, keep coming back here. Many people will tell you to give up. Many people will tell you you can't do it. If you want to do it anyway, prove them wrong. Otherwise, they'll be right, and you won't do it, and it doesn't matter any way.

So if you decide you want to learn martial arts, there are some basic things you need to understand. The different arts you describe are completely separate methods of teaching martial arts. They don't mix, because they aren't sets of things to do. They are ways of doing things. The techniques of martial arts can be found on the internet, in books, in videos, and in drawings and stories and songs and dances. The techniques are easy to get. The methods of teaching those techniques are what individual arts, such as "Taekwondo," "ninjutsu," "Jeet Kune Do," "muay thai," and "kenpo" are. And for the method, you need an instructor. That's what you can't learn on your own. You can find lots of descriptions of punches and pictures of punches and explanations of punches that tell you how to do them. But without an instructor you won't have someone instructing you, and that's a key part of the learning. That's why you need to find one.

So work on that. Make finding an instructor your goal. That's how you're learning martial arts right now. And you started three days ago, so get moving. You'd be surprised how many people know something about fighting. Do you have family? Is it possible that some of the older men in your family might know a thing or two about how to fight? Many families have someone who has some education in the use of violence. If you know anyone in military or law enforcement they will have acquired at least some basic combat training, maybe you could ask them to share it with you. Think about the adults you trust. Don't learn from anyone who makes you uncomfortable. I'm a pizza guy, but I've been training in karate for fifteen years. One of the scariest men I've ever known was a chemical engineer. You may be surrounded by karate masters and not even know it.

So find out. And let us help. Chances are you could have an instructor of some kind in a short time, and that could be the single greatest thing you could do for your martial arts training. Until then, there are some things you can be working on now. Because you are a beginner, I can only recommend the most basic, beginner material. But you can be actively improving your skills already so that when you find that instructor you're in an even better place to train.

Begin by working on your balance. Stand with both feet shoulder width apart and flex your muscles one at a time, from the bottom of your feet to the tops of your head. Lean forward, and back, and side to side. Press up on to the balls of your feet and rock back on to your heels. Then stand on one foot and do the same thing again. Then stand with your feet together, and your feet apart. Walk around on the balls, heels, and blades of your feet to develop ankle strength and flexibility. Balance is the single most important part of karate. In order to be effective, you must be able to move and stand.

Work on your physical conditioning. Mix push ups, sit ups, and back exercises in to your training sessions to develop your core. Work some elements of cardio in, for now you may have to run, but as you learn more karate you can start using shadowboxing for this. The stronger you get, the more capable you will be at everything. Size and strength will always trump skill and technique. However healthy you are or aren't, get healthier.

Practice your environmental awareness. Keep your eyes and ears open. Learn to pay attention to your environment. Staying out of violent confrontations is the surest way not to lose them, and should you have to use the skills you will learn, knowing your environment will give you an edge over your opponent. Everything about combat is about advantage. This is one of the best advantages you can develop.

Look for videos that teach Star Block Set or Blocking Set 1. These basic movements exist in almost any system in some form or another. Learn them and practice them, moving and in place. If you can learn these basic movements and apply them correctly, you will be heads and tails above many people with or without an instructor.

That should keep you for three more days. In the meantime, tell us what you're goals are. Why do you want to learn those arts? What made you want to take karate? What are you trying to accomplish? The more we know, the more we can help. If you really want to learn karate, then keep trying. It's out there. You can get it. And it works.


-Rob


----------



## oftheherd1 (Dec 23, 2011)

You have gotten a lot of advice, all of which was well intended.  Only you can evaluate it for yourself.

My thoughts:  It is somewhere betweeen difficult and impossible to properly teach yourself a martial art.  For instance, something as simple as a punch.  Are you learning to put power in to it?  If so, is you technique correct so you don't injure yourself, for instance, with a bent wrist?  Does the art(s) you want to study require learning how to fall?  Are you learning to do that so you properly spread out the impact to lessen the risk of hurting yourself?  The brief time I studied Tae Kwon Do, I had to be corrected many times on keeping my wrists straight, when I hadn't, but thought I had.  Learning break falls requires some help for most people to be most correct as well.

Now, you may be an exception, but if not, the danger is in learning incorrectly for who knows how many years, then having to spend years unlearning and relearning the correct way when you do find a teacher.  That you want to avoid.

IMHO the best advice is from Tex3 and Thesemindz, but there is other good advice as well.  And don't be put off, as I said, it was all well intended, and none really bad.  You need to try and find an instructor somewhere with some fighting ability.  Likely, you can, even if it can't be a traditional martial art just at this time.  

Keep us informed of your thoughts and desires so we can better help and advise.  *Don't give up.*  Physical conditioning will always be beneficial.  At least try to find a training partner.  Try to watch each other and help each other.  But do try to find an instructor in some art.  There aren't any bad martial arts.  Any you can study under a proper instructor will help you with another if you decide to switch or just move on.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 24, 2011)

It's like trying to learn how to use a firearm, without proper Instruction! Sure you might be able to figure out how to hold, aim, and shoot. But can you really tell me the "ins" and "outs" of firing a weapon? Maintence? Proper technique? The 'whys' 'hows' 'whens' 'whats' and 'who's?

I actually had a case a while back where a young gentlemen was trying to self teach himself how to use a firearm, he had a .38 and had it pointed (for some reason) towards his scortum, needless to say he didn't have much of one when we showed up. He stated he was trying to load the weapon and it went off! (Old saying with firearms, "It's always those who 'think' their the expert, whom you see in the emergency room"

You have to remember, Martial Arts is a weapon, and therefore should be treated as one! With proper guidance and Instruction!

There's a saying "Perfect Practice, Makes Perfect!" Well my question to you is, how can you become perfect if you can't see what your doing?


----------



## Cyriacus (Dec 24, 2011)

Indie12 said:


> It's like trying to learn how to use a firearm, without proper Instruction! Sure you might be able to figure out how to hold, aim, and shoot. But can you really tell me the "ins" and "outs" of firing a weapon? Maintence? Proper technique? The 'whys' 'hows' 'whens' 'whats' and 'who's?
> 
> I actually had a case a while back where a young gentlemen was trying to self teach himself how to use a firearm, he had a .38 and had it pointed (for some reason) towards his scortum, needless to say he didn't have much of one when we showed up. He stated he was trying to load the weapon and it went off! (Old saying with firearms, "It's always those who 'think' their the expert, whom you see in the emergency room"
> 
> ...


And now We just have to wait for someone to pop in, and 'explain' to us poor fools how theyre going to Video Tape themselves and compare it to the Video.

Incase it isnt clear, I disapprove of trying to Train entirely using DVDs exclusively.


----------



## Indie12 (Dec 24, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> And now We just have to wait for someone to pop in, and 'explain' to us poor fools how theyre going to Video Tape themselves and compare it to the Video.
> 
> Incase it isnt clear, I disapprove of trying to Train entirely using DVDs exclusively.



Funny enough, this particular individual was outside when this occured, he was inside by the time we arrived, and I don't remember seeing any TV's, DVD or VCR players, so I'm not sure if he had DVD assistance!

Although, I did have one who did use a DVD Instructional video on knife throwing and ended up throwing the knife into himself! He actually didn't make it!

I agree though, I too disapprove of 'trying' to learn entirely from a DVD.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 8, 2012)

Good advice guys.

I applaud his enthusiasm, however, without proper instruction he is only going to create bad habits and a false sense of accomplishment. I think this kid needs to wait until he is old enough to move to a location that offers a realistic opportunity to train in the arts. 

White spike, These gentlemen are not being rude or bashing your will to pursue training in the arts. However, most martial artists take their journey seriously and have a genuine love for the arts. It is a way of life. They simply want you to train the right way and be educated so that you can set realistic goals. Your training in arts that are contradictory in their philosophies and application can only do you and the arts harm. Anyway, good luck.

James


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jan 16, 2012)

You won't master anything in 3 days. Mastering an art takes years. Get yourself into a dojo .


----------



## j-squared (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree with the other sentiments, find a quality instructor and take lessons / classes.


----------



## thegatekeeper (Jan 24, 2012)

Have you joined a gym? That should be your first step if you want to master an art.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok, buddy, I'm not going to automatically say you shouldn't try and train, even if it's by yourself. I'd even be wiling to help you get to the right direction. 


_However... _I do have some questions to ask that would help us serve you better:

*1. What country are you from? *It is entirely possible someone here might know about some training possibilities you don't know about.

*2.Why do you want to learn?* Your underlying motivation for learning martial arts change the advice we'd be best able to give you.
*
3. Do you have any specific things you want to accomplish by learning martial arts?*


----------

